# Swing weight question



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to kill two birds with one stone while making a minor change/modification to my Scotty Cameron.

If I were to take a stock, off the shelf <Insert brand> putter with the weight of the stock grip being 83g and the head weight of the putter being 350g

If I were to remove the stock grip and replace it with a much lighter grip would the subsequent effect on the clubs swing weight make the head of the putter _feel_* heavier or lighter?


Thanks in advance :thup: 





*Questions on whether I would actually feel the difference in head weight, at this point, are moot. I'm more interested in how the swing weight would, potentially, be affected.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'm hoping to kill two birds with one stone while making a minor change/modification to my Scotty Cameron.

If I were to take a stock, off the shelf <Insert brand> putter with the weight of the stock grip being 83g and the head weight of the putter being 350g

If I were to remove the stock grip and replace it with a much lighter grip would the subsequent effect on the clubs swing weight make the head of the putter _feel_* heavier or lighter?


Thanks in advance :thup: 





*Questions on whether I would actually feel the difference in head weight, at this point, are moot. I'm more interested in how the swing weight would, potentially, be affected.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that it would have more of an affect on the balance and pick up of the club.

I used to use quite a heavy cricket bat but a way around this was to add grips i used to have 4/5 on the handle and the pick up and feel felt a lot lighter!


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 1, 2013)

I remember reading that a grip that is 5 grams lighter will equal one swingweight point. I would think that would make the club head feel heavier.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			I remember reading that a grip that is 5 grams lighter will equal one swingweight point. I would think that would make the club head feel heavier.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting as the _proposed_ change would be a shade over 4 swing weight points.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 1, 2013)

Gareth said:



			That's interesting as the _proposed_ change would be a shade over 4 swing weight points.
		
Click to expand...

Unusual to go lighter,  certainly for me the Daddy Long Legs counterbalanced putter has been a revelation. The backswing is much more solid for me and hence the follow through feels a lot more stable and straight. Having a heavier feel to the head wouldn't suit me at all anymore.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			Unusual to go lighter,  certainly for me the Daddy Long Legs counterbalanced putter has been a revelation. The backswing is much more solid for me and hence the follow through feels a lot more stable and straight. Having a heavier feel to the head wouldn't suit me at all anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I've been called a few things in my time (... Usually expletives) but unusual isn't one of them :smirk:

I moved to a SuperStroke grip (50g) from the stock Pistolero (83g) on the Scotty. When I did this I noticed the head felt a little heavier. 

I'm moving back to a thinner grip and as opposed to the cricket bat grip as I feel I have more control over distance. What I would like however is to keep as much of the perceived increase to the head weight as possible. 

The new grip I'm looking at is 65g, so still best part of 20g lighter than the original, stock grip. 

The head is going to feel heavier than stock so that's all that matters. 

It's either that or splash out on new weights for the Del Mar and it's the wrong time of year for that


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha, certainly no comments were meant to be upsetting ... I realised that you could take the 'unusual' comment but some of the more precious ones couldn't 

To be honest the flatstick is so personal that anything you do is right and nobody has a right to say any different. I can never see myself moving from the large headed spider type putters as they are just so stable for my style (and a putting fitting with odyssey said the same thing), the Daddy Long legs was a bit of luck though as I never intended changing and hadn't even held one before but it just feels right to have the heavier grip to help the balancing.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2013)

It will certainly increase the swing weight.

Whether that is significant is debatable, but can be countered by adding some Lead Tape under or just below the grip - probably about 7gms if just below the grip - allowing for the reduced leverage.


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I've been called a few things in my time (... Usually expletives) but unusual isn't one of them :smirk:

I moved to a SuperStroke grip (50g) from the stock Pistolero (83g) on the Scotty. When I did this I noticed the head felt a little heavier. 

I'm moving back to a thinner grip and as opposed to the cricket bat grip as I feel I have more control over distance. What I would like however is to keep as much of the perceived increase to the head weight as possible. 

The new grip I'm looking at is 65g, so still best part of 20g lighter than the original, stock grip. 

The head is going to feel heavier than stock so that's all that matters. 

It's either that or splash out on new weights for the Del Mar and it's the wrong time of year for that 

Click to expand...

You could always add a bit of lead tape to the head, if you're wanting it to still feel heavier and the grip is going ot be 15g heavier.

Counterbalancing the grip end is becoming a bit more common, which is at odds with what you are after; though you may be interested in reading about it before making your decision.

BTW the superstroke grips seem hard to get hold of atm, are you going to save it?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2013)

SGC001 said:



			BTW the superstroke grips seem hard to get hold of atm, are you going to save it?
		
Click to expand...

I plan to save it yes.

I'm currently in communication with my pro to see if the grip I and be pulled and saved as it's in pretty good condition.

Shame really as it's a pretty good grip. Just not for me.


----------



## tsped83 (Dec 2, 2013)

As a HUGE putter whore, I think I can speak with some authority here.....perhaps. Not too sure about swing weights but I once had a mid slim SuperStroke 2.0 and it quickly came off. Whilst it helped on short putts, like you I strugged from distance and felt I had no distance or control. Rather than the weight (I know SuperStrokes are light) being the main issue, just the general thickness affecting my feel of the putter head. The bigger the grip, even if lighter, always makes the club head feel lighter for me, but that is probably just my perception.

Like my affection for putters, I'm also keen on getting the right grip that suits. I took the stock option off my Odyssey (which was on fire this weekend!) and installed an Odyssey White Hot Pro grip. Looks great, but more importantly it feels spot on and is the perfect size. Bigger than a Scotty Pistolero, but certainly no where near a Superstroke. I'd urge you to try one out, although could understand some hesitancy in putting it on different brand putter. I'm a bit OCD like that. 

What grip is it you're looking to put on Gareth?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 2, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			As a HUGE putter whore, I think I can speak with some authority here.....perhaps. Not too sure about swing weights but I once had a mid slim SuperStroke 2.0 and it quickly came off. Whilst it helped on short putts, like you I strugged from distance and felt I had no distance or control. Rather than the weight (I know SuperStrokes are light) being the main issue, just the general thickness affecting my feel of the putter head. The bigger the grip, even if lighter, always makes the club head feel lighter for me, but that is probably just my perception.

Like my affection for putters, I'm also keen on getting the right grip that suits. I took the stock option off my Odyssey (which was on fire this weekend!) and installed an Odyssey White Hot Pro grip. Looks great, but more importantly it feels spot on and is the perfect size. Bigger than a Scotty Pistolero, but certainly no where near a Superstroke. I'd urge you to try one out, although could understand some hesitancy in putting it on different brand putter. I'm a bit OCD like that. 

What grip is it you're looking to put on Gareth?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going back to an Iomic putter grip, specifically this one:

http://www.iomicgrips.co.uk/putter-medium-grip.html

I had one fitted to a Bettinardi I flirted with a while back and was very, very impressed with it. Liked the feel and size of it in the hands. With a bit of luck it should arrive and be fitted by the end of the week :thup:


----------



## mab (Dec 2, 2013)

Rule of thumb for swingweight is:

2g head weight = 1 point
9g shaft weight = 1 point
5g grip weight = 1 point
0.5" length = 3 points

Therefore, for every 5g lighter your new grip is, your putter will feel 1 swingweight point heavier. 1 swingweight point can be tricky to detect, but 2+ SW points are noticeable.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 2, 2013)

mab said:



			Rule of thumb for swingweight is:

2g head weight = 1 point
9g shaft weight = 1 point
5g grip weight = 1 point
0.5" length = 3 points

Therefore, for every 5g lighter your new grip is, your putter will feel 1 swingweight point heavier. 1 swingweight point can be tricky to detect, but 2+ SW points are noticeable.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that :thup:

So, effectively, I dropped the swing weight by, best part of 7 swing weight points moving from the stock Scotty Pistolero to a Superstroke. No wonder I noticed a difference in head weight 

Even with the new Iomic grip weighing in at 15g heavier than the SuperStroke (65g), it will still be 4 swing weight points ligher than standard, which will do me just fine.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 2, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Thanks for that :thup:

So, effectively, I dropped the swing weight by, best part of 7 swing weight points moving from the stock Scotty Pistolero to a Superstroke. No wonder I noticed a difference in head weight 

Even with the new Iomic grip weighing in at 15g heavier than the SuperStroke (65g), it will still be 4 swing weight points ligher than standard, which will do me just fine.
		
Click to expand...

Nope! You increased it!

Think levers or See-saws!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Nope! You increased it!

Think levers or See-saws!
		
Click to expand...

You're right of course 

I'm going to start thinking of it as balance point and do the math from there :thup:

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## mab (Dec 2, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'm going to start thinking of it as balance point and do the math from there :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what swingweight is, based on a 14" fulcrum.

Edit: I've just remembered an article which will give you more info than you'll ever need re: grip weight and its impact on swingweight. Get yourself a cup of tea and a snack, and then click on this link:

http://blog.hirekogolf.com/2010/02/tricking-the-swingweight-scale/


----------

